# Corn Morph Cross's



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey Any 1 know what i will get outta a lavender male a pieball het normal het lavender ik most wont but if there is any 1 who can help just give me a shout

~Tom


----------



## crazeemaz (Jun 25, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Hey Any 1 know what i will get outta a lavender male a pieball het normal het lavender ik most wont but if there is any 1 who can help just give me a shout
> 
> ~Tom


Hi

Guessing you mean the female is piedsided - what morph is the piedsided e.g. is it a piedsided normal or a piedsided anery etc - Is it low or high expression pied?


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

We r not sure if it is a pie back its got the same patern for a normal a het lavender but 80% pie under neith D: if i got some pics could u tell me?


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes. With pictures we can tell you what morph she is. If by 'underneath' you mean her belly and not her sides, I can tell you immediately that it is not pied-sided.


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok awesome just to tell u she has a cheqed under belly and a semi-pie its wierd belive me....


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

If she has a checkered belly she is not pied-sided at all. Can you provide us with pictures?


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

She has got pie checked (etc) never seen any reptile like that... i will try find my phone and take a pic for u :lol2:


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Hey Any 1 know what i will get outta a lavender male a pieball het normal het lavender ik most wont but if there is any 1 who can help just give me a shout
> 
> ~Tom


You are having a laugh aren't you. Het normal? And lavender het lavender????. If it is lavender it is not carrying a single set of lavender genes because it is already homozygous lavender! As for het normal, this is nonsense. 

You have been asked to provide photos of this mystical corn in all of your threads and so far have failed to do so.

Take photos of all of these snakes, upload to Photobucket, then paste the code into a post on here. This will settle once and for all if these actually exist or if you are making it up.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> She has got pie checked (etc) never seen any reptile like that... i will try find my phone and take a pic for u :lol2:


What the hell is "pie checked"???


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Uh still cant find it but idk what a pie checked is either....


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Your full of it mate just like all your other threads, not willing to prove anything.

Why isn't this "thing" banned already!


----------



## Snake Island Reptiles (Feb 6, 2014)

Atleast ik how to feed roaches


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Atleast ik how to feed roaches



From i under stand i was donig everything Right ...unlike you:whistling2:

I was just expecting them to go through allot of food and was wrong.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rogue665 said:


> From i under stand i was donig everything Right ...unlike you:whistling2:
> 
> I was just expecting them to go through allot of food and was wrong.


Don't take any notice of what that fool says. He/she finds a month by month guide to breeding corns, illustrated with photos, hard to follow.


----------



## SpiritSerpents (Mar 20, 2011)

Snake Island Reptiles said:


> Uh still cant find it but idk what a pie checked is either....


What do you mean you don't know what a pie checked is. YOU are the one who declared her to be that in the first place!


----------



## JRB 89 (Aug 5, 2013)

Still no pictures of mythical snake, I call bull:censor:.


----------

